# Any Alpine 757/1507 Experts in Here?



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I went to go look at a MRV-T757 for sale locally to me yesterday. The amp looks good, just dirty and dusty. I hook it up quick and dirty, the same way I've successfully tested tons of other amps. Alligator clips to the battery, jump the remote to the battery positive, iPhone as a source using 3.5mm to rca, and a small 8 ohm bookshelf speaker. Before I connect power I notice that the guy had the gain maxed so I back it off. I connect to the battery and the fan immediately starts spinning. The power and protection lights are blinking red. I disconnect from the battery, check the connections, reconnect and the blinking stops and I get sound temporarily on both outputs and bridged. Disconnect to make sure it's not a fluke, reconnect, and the lights are flashing again. I turn the car on to make sure it's not a low voltage situation and still no change. 

Here's the light error codes from the manual:









I've read that these amps don't like a floating ground. Do you think that connecting the source from my iPhone with the 3.5mm to RCA caused this condition? I tried disconnecting the rca's and the speaker leads then powering up the amp again but still the power and protection lights were blinking. The seller says that he hasn't used the amp in the past few months but swore up and down that it worked and was really disappointed that we couldn't get it working. 

Is there something in my test setup that I did wrong this time with this amp? Is it especially sensitive to the way I connected my phone as a source? Or, is the amp just toasted? I've wanted one of these nice old V12 amps for a while and to find one locally in good cosmetic condition at a reasonable price is pretty rare. Appreciate any information you guys could provide.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

